# Are pacifica bikes quality really that bad?



## hammerlift67 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have an opportunity to puchase a pacifica FS bike for a good price but I keep hearing about how bad the quality is. Should I just save my money for something more in the higher end. I'm looking for a decent starter bike for right now. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

hammerlift67 said:


> I have an opportunity to puchase a pacifica FS bike for a good price but I keep hearing about how bad the quality is. Should I just save my money for something more in the higher end. I'm looking for a decent starter bike for right now. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.


What's your idea of a "decent price" for this Pacifica full-suspension bike? Which bikes specifically are you referring to? What sort of component group does it sport?

Pacific is sort of like an umbrella corporation. They are the parent company of several brands of bicycles: Schwinn, GT, Mongoose, Pacific, Murray, Roadmaster, etc. Pacific mainly caters to department store consumers who view bikes as nothing more than toys. They offer expensive looking bikes at prices that seem like a steal. But don't be fooled. Alot of these bikes that are marketed as serious mountain bikes are junk. Definitely not trail worthy.

Sure, you could take them out on the trails, but they will fall apart fast and good luck replacing anything on them.

Now, having said that, there are decent quality bikes that are produced by several of the Pacific brands. I know for a fact that Schwinn still produces a few quality bikes (even some high end stuff), but the vast majority of the Pacific flagship line of bikes are going to be crap.

Certainly not something I would take to the trails with any degree of confidence. These bikes do have one outstanding use however: Beaters. If you are just looking for a cheap bike to tool around campus, town, etc.. these bikes are perfect.

But if you are just starting out, I would recommend against buying a full suspension bike. Stick to the hardtails. Much better bang for your buck.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Agreed, start with hardtail. Better bang for the buck and it well develop your skills better.


----------



## giant alameda rider (Apr 5, 2006)

Pacifica are k-mart bikes... Get something that you won't regret. Go to LBS and try out some bikes. I agree with the other person... start with a hard tail.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*READ the Dept Store Sticky post up top*

and avoid the junk. Jim


----------



## Brizn (Mar 31, 2006)

Pawndream said:


> Pacific is .... the parent company of several brands of bicycles: Schwinn, GT, Mongoose, Pacific, Murray, Roadmaster, etc. .


 They are GT's adoptive parent only. GT makes bullet proof frames and good components.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Pacific is junk. Save you money for a real bike from a real bike shop. If your serious about the sport plan on spending at least 500.00 for an entry level begineers mtn bike


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*I believe*



Brizn said:


> They are GT's adoptive parent only. GT makes bullet proof frames and good components.


Pacific bought GT and Schwinn in bankruptcy, then Pacific was purchased (in bankruptcy) by Dorel Industries. Not exactly an "adoption".

Jim


----------



## koolx (Aug 25, 2017)

JimC. said:


> Pacific bought GT and Schwinn in bankruptcy, then Pacific was purchased (in bankruptcy) by Dorel Industries. Not exactly an "adoption".
> 
> Jim


NEVER buy GT bikes, they got weak frames. Pacific owns Schwinn and GT so never buy bikes from a company that owns Schwinn.

GT bikes dont last, many have cheap parts and many people have been disappointed by them. There are a batttery of complaints about GT so avoid it like the plague!!

Get yourself a serious bike like, Trek, Haro, Specialized.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Do not EVER buy department store level FS bikes. EVER.


Just find a used hardtail in your price range. Preferably something with a 9 speed rear cassette. This will give you more flexibility in the future to go 1x


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

They are called BSO's (Bicycle Shaped Objects), they look like real bikes but are meant for neighborhood riding and paved paths. Most have a sticker telling you not to ride it on trails because the will eventually fail.

Take your hard earned money to a shop and get an entry level hardtail that fits you or learn a little about sizing and do some Craiglist shopping, plenty of good deals there if you take the time to search.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Decade-old thread resurrection!


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Threads dead*


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I agree in part, re the run of the mill department store stuff. But Mongoose and GT make some pretty reasonable bikes. I don't know much about the frames, but there are pretty much full XT bikes with mid range and up Rock Shox or Manitous etc. 
Whether you want to ride one of those with a Walmart label is another issue. Though it might be cool if you have the form to tear the legs of the field on a "Walgoose". 
For the OP, what bike are you considering?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

MozFat said:


> For the OP, what bike are you considering?


Hopefully, OP figured it out a decade ago.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Doh!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> Hopefully, OP figured it out a decade ago.


It's probably a REALLY good price at this point! (not that that is actually possible).


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

The bike in question is now a classic, and is probably worth the same as an Scalpel Black Inc. I would trade it for one of those straight up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> Hopefully, OP figured it out a decade ago.


He's probably on an E Bike now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

koolx said:


> NEVER buy GT bikes, they got weak frames. Pacific owns Schwinn and GT so never buy bikes from a company that owns Schwinn.
> 
> GT bikes dont last, many have cheap parts and many people have been disappointed by them. There are a batttery of complaints about GT so avoid it like the plague!!
> 
> Get yourself a serious bike like, Trek, Haro, Specialized.


Thread is dead but FWIW this statement about GT is totally false. I've beaten the living snot out of my 2015 GT Sensor Elite and its been running like a swiss watch.

With only 130mm of travel its taken dozens of 6ft drops and trips to my local downhill parks. Some of my backcountry trails are super chunky and rougher than the double diamond downhill park trails I ride. The frame is showing no signs of fatigue. I did bend both original rims but they were on par in quality of other bikes from the same price point.


----------

